# Cleaning Herbert & Schmidt model 10



## Rex Henck (Oct 4, 2020)

A friend gave me a Herbert & Schmidt Model 10 revolver. I tried to remove the cylinder to clean the gun, but I couldn’t figure out how to and couldn’t find a video anywhere to help. It’s a 22 LR, 8 shot. Any suggestions?


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

will this video help?


----------

